
Codespaces.com taken down by hackers - 0pc0d3
http://www.codespaces.com/
======
positivejam
From the page: "Code Spaces will not be able to operate beyond this point, the
cost of resolving this issue to date and the expected cost of refunding
customers who have been left without the service they paid for will put Code
Spaces in a irreversible position both financially and in terms of on going
credibility."

~~~
0pc0d3
The startup I freelance for just lost all of their subversion history and I
assume all of their source code has been compromised, including backups of SQL
databases we use for deployment. Inside job?

------
peterwwillis
This sucks, but it's also a great case study for future review.

------
codeddesign
everything about this sounds really shady. i have a reqlly hard time believing
that they were stupid enough to let their entire company get wiped in less
than 12 hours

------
danielrmay
How can we help these guys?

